# Thera Band Blue Tubes ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Who has used them and what has been your experience ?

wll


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I used them to shoot arrows, for which they were adequate but not as fast as Black.
They would seem to me to be stupidly heavy and slow for any remotely normal ammo.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

They may be, in which case I will have Blue rubber sale in the next week or so ;- ) If it doesn't perform, or I don't want it ... it's gone ... I very well may have some flat latex I need to get rid of too.

I used them to shoot arrows, for which they were adequate but not as fast as Black.
They would seem to me to be stupidly heavy and slow for any remotely normal ammo.

wll


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I like them with heavy rocks. Only shot them once though.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well just put together a F-16 Mod with Thera Band Blue. Used a modified string tie with knot in the tube on the pouch end. It is pictured here with the Blueberry Dub Dub on the right.

Very, very cloudy and a bit rainy so no choreographing today.

I can assure you all safety gear will be worn as I have never tied this type of tie, although I do have a sling that Ghost was kind enough to give me that has this same tie system.

Here are the two slings together ready for testing tomorrow is the weather clears up.









The Thera Band tube has just slightly smaller OD than the Dub tube. Dub has a .085 wall I think, Thera Band blue has a .084 wall I believe.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, I finished my testing and where the Dub throws heavy ammo very consistently and very well, Blue Thera band did not prove out to be good in this application.

The Dub is much snappier and when shot actively really pushes heavy ammo well, the Thera Band Blue on the other hand I'm getting rid of.

How big is the difference in performance .... a lot, speed wise it is 15-20 fps difference, and you can really see the difference when you are shooting in the field. I spent this weekend shooting and testing both and the more I shoot the Dub the more I like it, on the other hand, the more I shoot the Thera Band Blue the more I realized I made a mistake buying it.

Yesterday afternoon I took it off the Thera Band Blue on slingshot I had it on, and replaced it with Dub !

wll


----------

